# Just Got Home



## SturangeDaze

Thanks, Choco!  Hello everyone.


----------



## Grismonda

SturangeDaze said:


> Thanks, Choco!  Hello everyone.



Hi Mrs Daze!  Welcome!!!!!  I look forward to your cartoons!


----------



## SturangeDaze

Thanks again, Choco, the cartoons can wait for now, still lookin round


----------



## Grismonda

SturangeDaze said:


> Thanks again, Choco, the cartoons can wait for now, still lookin round



Check out the Election 2008 topics to start....and just look around!  We can even post recipes!  Should be fun...that food board!


----------



## Lsvllwilliams

Hi Strurange, I see you are here too


----------



## SturangeDaze

Hey Lsv, happy to see some familiar faces.


----------



## BKeywest3

Hi SturangeDaze! Good to see you here. I'm looking forward to new pics


----------



## Shattered

LadyMack, you'll find your posts from this thread located in the Flame Zone.  Should you wish to start a legitimate Introduction thread for yourself, feel free to do so.


----------



## FarmGal

Good morning AOL refugees.


----------



## WolfoUnfiltered

Morning, fellow Filterland residents!


----------



## bestkidsmom4

Shattered ladymacK means no harm and is quite funny. He/She just takes some getting used to. 
LadymacK do an introduction you can do it just ask GWB to send you one bet you can read it better than he could.


----------



## bestkidsmom4

Hello my sista I was waiting for you here . Glad to see you got it figured out about the posting.


----------



## strollingbones

btw, if you need help with glasses etc ...please see a lions club member
they do wonderful work helping people with glasses and eye exams.


----------



## FarmGal

Good morning Wolfo and Best.   I see LadyMack has made her introduction and as usual got things astir.  

One thing is for sure and that the readers on this board had better take her with a grain of salt because I'm betting she's going to try to have the last word.


----------



## random3434

FarmGal said:


> Good morning Wolfo and Best.   I see LadyMack has made her introduction and as usual got things astir.
> 
> One thing is for sure and that the readers on this board had better take her with a grain of salt because I'm betting she's going to try to have the last word.




I use the Morton's Lite Salt, it has 1/2 the sodium of table salt ya know.


----------



## FarmGal

Echo Zulu said:


> I use the Morton's Lite Salt, it has 1/2 the sodium of table salt ya know.




LOL  Well I stick with the sea salt for now because FarmGuy thinks more is less and sea salt seems to cut back on his usage a bit. 

Well met Mr. Echo Zulu.


----------



## random3434

FarmGal said:


> LOL  Well I stick with the sea salt for now because FarmGuy thinks more is less and sea salt seems to cut back on his usage a bit.
> 
> Well met Mr. Echo Zulu.




Uh, that's Ms. Echo Zulu......


----------



## hobbit57

Sturange my darling, you were so beautiful on the old board, yet here.... the soft lighting, the warm breezes, the wonderful smell of the flowers I would not have thought it possible, but here your lovely demeanor is enhanced, amplified, fortified to an all encompassing level.  I think we will be quite happy here!


----------



## strollingbones

FarmGal said:


> Good morning Wolfo and Best.   I see LadyMack has made her introduction and as usual got things astir.
> 
> One thing is for sure and that the readers on this board had better take her with a grain of salt because I'm betting she's going to try to have the last word.



only one person who gets the last word on this board and his name is gunny.


----------



## SturangeDaze

hobbit57 said:


> Sturange my darling, you were so beautiful on the old board, yet here.... the soft lighting, the warm breezes, the wonderful smell of the flowers I would not have thought it possible, but here your lovely demeanor is enhanced, amplified, fortified to an all encompassing level.  I think we will be quite happy here!



Blushing. I see The Lady that Smacked has made waves already. Is it the nasty one or the satirical one?


----------



## xaxeptance449

BKeywest3 said:


> Hi SturangeDaze! Good to see you here. I'm looking forward to new pics



If the information I have is accurate this Bkey is nothing but a poser?


----------



## random3434

xaxeptance449 said:


> If the information I have is accurate this Bkey is nothing but a poser?




There is also a rumor going around they are a smoker, a joker and a midnight toker, but I won't believe it until I have proof.


----------



## xaxeptance449

SturangeDaze said:


> Blushing. I see The Lady that Smacked has made waves already. Is it the nasty one or the satirical one?



Daze this one is the satirist


----------



## xaxeptance449

strollingbones said:


> only one person who gets the last word on this board and his name is gunny.



 I had to stop and consider if the Goddess would approve of such power. I decided to wait and see.


----------



## SturangeDaze

xaxeptance449 said:


> If the information I have is accurate this Bkey is nothing but a poser?



Yes, according to the 'real' Bkey it is the same poster from aol that dogged Martens.


----------



## SturangeDaze

xaxeptance449 said:


> I had to stop and consider if the Goddess would approve of such power. I decided to wait and see.




I thought I WAS the goddess.  apparently not.


----------



## random3434

SturangeDaze said:


> I thought I WAS the goddess.  apparently not.



The only Pagen Goddess here is Strollingbones, she rules with an iron wand!


----------



## SturangeDaze

Echo Zulu said:


> The only Pagen Goddess here is Strollingbones, she rules with an iron wand!



I have a wand as well, at least I did in my former home.  Hmmmm, lemme see if I packed it...


----------



## SturangeDaze

xaxeptance449 said:


> Daze this one is the satirist



Thanks, Xax. I have alwaze wondered who 'she' is.


----------



## SturangeDaze

Grismonda said:


> Check out the Election 2008 topics to start....and just look around!  We can even post recipes!  Should be fun...that food board!



 It's quite a community.  There is even a hate board.


----------



## Lsvllwilliams

Still unpacking my bags, got to make a quick exit, see all of you later!


----------



## SturangeDaze

FarmGal said:


> Good morning AOL refugees.



Morning Mrs Farm


----------



## SturangeDaze

BKeywest3 said:


> Hi SturangeDaze! Good to see you here. I'm looking forward to new pics



Clone. the real Bkey is not so formal.  Work on your costume, plz


----------



## strollingbones

Echo Zulu said:


> The only Pagen Goddess here is Strollingbones, she rules with an iron wand!



solving the mystery of why my shoulder always hurts...


----------



## hobbit57

SturangeDaze said:


> Blushing. I see The Lady that Smacked has made waves already. Is it the nasty one or the satirical one?


It is our Ladymack with a "K", so it is the one we'd like to follow us over here.


----------



## SturangeDaze

hobbit57 said:


> It is our Ladymack with a "K", so it is the one we'd like to follow us over here.



apparently she is already in trouble here.

haven't seen wolf(not mrs wolfo) here as yet


----------



## SturangeDaze

bestkidsmom4 said:


> Hello my sista I was waiting for you here . Glad to see you got it figured out about the posting.




Worked OT and was crossed eyed when I logged on.  Hello Mom


----------



## sanlagain

Hi Everybody! I see Ladymack made quite a splash! LOL


----------



## Grismonda

sanlagain said:


> Hi Everybody! I see Ladymack made quite a splash! LOL



See, we would all MISS her, if she didn't join us... BAMMA has been here also.  Still waiting for Skault!  How can we possibly be here without Filterland?


----------



## LadyMack1957

*I am the LadyMack and I just love this board because there's so many people here who don't know me so I will introduce myself.   I am the sworn protector of our dear president.  

This Sturange Days may be a Goddess but I am a lady and I'm going to study everyone here closely to see if anyone doesn't like our beloved President George W. Bush.   If they don't like him then I'm going to be in a snit for days on end but I have enough love to share.   I don't care for that NoPartyTights woman and I will make no secret of it because she is wanton.   That's my new word..wanton...like in "I wanton to find a new board" to declare my everlasting love of our President George W. Bush.  

I need to go get ready for my terrorist drill so I'm happy to meet some lovely people here.  Not all of you of course but there are still lovely people here I'm sure.  

I am the LadyMack and I love our President George W. Bush.   You might say I am the Goddess Bush.*


----------



## xaxeptance449

Echo Zulu said:


> The only Pagen Goddess here is Strollingbones, she rules with an iron wand!



Hmmm that is interesting since I have to believe in the Rede, the return times three may be significant.


----------



## RoboSlater

Don't worry, I am here


----------



## BZanetti1960

Echo Zulu said:


> The only Pagen Goddess here is Strollingbones, she rules with an iron wand!



Well, don't be surprised if she has to use that wand to whap Ladymac and the other one I see here, RoboSlater, upside the head with.

Some of the folks crossing over from AOL aren't exactly playin' with a full deck, if ya know what I mean.....


----------



## BZanetti1960

LadyMack1957 said:


> *I am the LadyMack and I just love this board because there's so many people here who don't know me so I will introduce myself.   I am the sworn protector of our dear president.
> 
> This Sturange Days may be a Goddess but I am a lady and I'm going to study everyone here closely to see if anyone doesn't like our beloved President George W. Bush.   If they don't like him then I'm going to be in a snit for days on end but I have enough love to share.   I don't care for that NoPartyTights woman and I will make no secret of it because she is wanton.   That's my new word..wanton...like in "I wanton to find a new board" to declare my everlasting love of our President George W. Bush.
> 
> I need to go get ready for my terrorist drill so I'm happy to meet some lovely people here.  Not all of you of course but there are still lovely people here I'm sure.
> 
> I am the LadyMack and I love our President George W. Bush.   You might say I am the Goddess Bush.*



Oh, oh..... Stollingbones is gonna get you for stealing their title, lady.....


----------



## BZanetti1960

RoboSlater said:


> Don't worry, I am here



We ain't, Robo.


----------



## dilloduck

sanlagain said:


> Hi Everybody! I see Ladymack made quite a splash! LOL



not really--we've been through the sarcastic postings of people who pretend to like Bush .


----------



## random3434

dilloduck said:


> not really--we've been through the sarcastic postings of people who pretend to like Bush .



And it wasn't funny then, and it isn't funny now.

You would think a troll could be more creative, but to me, it's tired and boring.


----------



## xaxeptance449

LadyMack1957 said:


> *I am the LadyMack and I just love this board because there's so many people here who don't know me so I will introduce myself.   I am the sworn protector of our dear president.
> 
> This Sturange Days may be a Goddess but I am a lady and I'm going to study everyone here closely to see if anyone doesn't like our beloved President George W. Bush.   If they don't like him then I'm going to be in a snit for days on end but I have enough love to share.   I don't care for that NoPartyTights woman and I will make no secret of it because she is wanton.   That's my new word..wanton...like in "I wanton to find a new board" to declare my everlasting love of our President George W. Bush.
> 
> I need to go get ready for my terrorist drill so I'm happy to meet some lovely people here.  Not all of you of course but there are still lovely people here I'm sure.
> 
> I am the LadyMack and I love our President George W. Bush.   You might say I am the Goddess Bush.*



In this country satire never had more than a sickly and uncertain existence, for the soul of it is wit, wherein we are dolefully deficient, the humor that we mistake for it, like all humor, being tolerant and sympathetic.


----------



## sanlagain

Why did Robo have to follow us here! This should be a Robo-free zone.


----------



## FarmGal

RoboSlater's here and no one actually seems to care. Perhaps he's finished  writing  his book 'Advice to The Bankrupt".   

Of course only his former investment victim..er I mean clients will be able to get a copy for now.


----------



## SunnyLilyLuvy

Who are you, and why are you using the s/n I first registered with?


----------



## SunnyLilyLuvy

I was posting to BKeywest3


----------



## SunnyLilyLuvy

Well I am not one for tooting my own horn, so I will be brief.  I am BKEYWEST3, the real one from the AOL message boards.  I am looking so forward to Barack Obama/Joe Biden being in charge of things soon.  Nice to see my friends, Choc, Sturange, Farm, Sanglagain, XAX, LadyMACK, and if I missed anyone sorry.


----------



## random3434

SunnyLilyLuvy said:


> Well I am not one for tooting my own horn, so I will be brief.  I am BKEYWEST3, the real one from the AOL message boards.  I am looking so forward to Barack Obama/Joe Biden being in charge of things soon.  Nice to see my friends, Choc, Sturange, Farm, Sanglagain, XAX, LadyMACK, and if I missed anyone sorry.



Welcome!


----------



## Grismonda

SunnyLilyLuvy said:


> Well I am not one for tooting my own horn, so I will be brief.  I am BKEYWEST3, the real one from the AOL message boards.  I am looking so forward to Barack Obama/Joe Biden being in charge of things soon.  Nice to see my friends, Choc, Sturange, Farm, Sanglagain, XAX, LadyMACK, and if I missed anyone sorry.



Bkey?  Really you?  Choc here!  Email me at the email address you know..and confirm!  TNX!  Welcome if it's you...  Some how you sound a bit too formal and I doubt you really would list LadySMACK on your friend list...but who knows?...times may have changed!


----------



## Gunny

hobbit57 said:


> Sturange my darling, you were so beautiful on the old board, yet here.... the soft lighting, the warm breezes, the wonderful smell of the flowers I would not have thought it possible, but here your lovely demeanor is enhanced, amplified, fortified to an all encompassing level.  I think we will be quite happy here!



What kind of pansy-ass crap is THIS?


----------



## Diuretic

Gunny said:


> What kind of pansy-ass crap is THIS?



I've got a word for it, starts with dubya and rhymes with bank


----------



## Stoner

Grismonda said:


> We can even post recipes!



I have a kick-ass special brownie recipe.


----------



## random3434

Diuretic said:


> I've got a word for it, starts with dubya and rhymes with bank



You say dubya...
I say bank...

Duyba! 

Bank!

 Duyba!

 Bank!


----------



## Diuretic

Echo Zulu said:


> You say dubya...
> I say bank...
> 
> Duyba!
> 
> Bank!
> 
> Duyba!
> 
> Bank!



Dubya

Bank


.....errrrrrr


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> You say dubya...
> I say bank...
> 
> Duyba!
> 
> Bank!
> 
> Duyba!
> 
> Bank!


----------



## Gunny

Diuretic said:


> Dubya
> 
> Bank
> 
> 
> .....errrrrrr


----------



## random3434

Diuretic said:


> Dubya
> 
> Bank
> 
> 
> .....errrrrrr



LOL


You must not have watched "Weekend Update" on SNL this past Saturday. It was hysterical! (Amy Poehler rapping...shooting a moose,, you had to have been there!  )


----------



## hobbit57

Gunny said:


> What kind of pansy-ass crap is THIS?


We call it seduction where I come from.


----------



## Shattered

hobbit57 said:


> We call it seduction where I come from.



Seduction isn't s'posed to be creepy.. Might want to work on that some..


----------



## Modbert

shattered said:


> seduction Isn't S'posed To Be Creepy.. Might Want To Work On That Some..


----------



## SturangeDaze

Gunny said:


> What kind of pansy-ass crap is THIS?



Hobbit says it's 'seduction', being the silly loving brother that he is.  It's just his way welcoming me here.  It's how some of us communicate.  Give us some time to learn the language of the land, Kind Sir.
I can't promise that we'll speak it as well as the Natives, but we'll try.


----------



## Luissa

Echo Zulu said:


> Uh, that's Ms. Echo Zulu......


Echo if you are nasty!


----------



## Diuretic

SturangeDaze said:


> Hobbit says it's 'seduction', being the silly loving brother that he is.  It's just his way welcoming me here.  It's how some of us communicate.  Give us some time to learn the language of the land, Kind Sir.
> I can't promise that we'll speak it as well as the Natives, but we'll try.



Gunny tends to be........direct.

In fact he tends to be bloody direct 

Those AOL refugees who may be reading this - think of this joint as your friendly neighbourhood cyber bar - would you burst into a strange bar in a strange neighbourhood as if you owned it?  Neither would I


----------



## strollingbones

hobbit57 said:


> We call it seduction where I come from.



you know that kinda crap just doesnt really happen here..the seduction crap...unless you consider manie's polls on getting in his pants...seductive.
this is pretty much a straight up board with little phone boning or cybering....(well at least no one is asking me to do dittle)


----------



## strollingbones

Diuretic said:


> Gunny tends to be........direct.
> 
> In fact he tends to be bloody direct
> 
> Those AOL refugees who may be reading this - think of this joint as your friendly neighbourhood cyber bar - would you burst into a strange bar in a strange neighbourhood as if you owned it?  Neither would I



gunny is the happiest man on the board....even if he is telling you, your are full of shit....he does it with a smile.


----------



## Diuretic

strollingbones said:


> gunny is the happiest man on the board....even if he is telling you, your are full of shit....he does it with a smile.



Then how come every time he tells me that I get this ringing in the ears?

And I ain't got tinnitus!


----------



## strollingbones

Diuretic said:


> Then how come every time he tells me that I get this ringing in the ears?
> 
> And I ain't got tinnitus!



o i forgot his supernatural powers...come into play....lol


----------



## Diuretic

strollingbones said:


> o i forgot his supernatural powers...come into play....lol



Supernatural nothin', them capitalists got that bloody big invisible hand thing, you can't see it and suddenly you get concussion.....sneaky bastards


----------



## random3434

Luissa27 said:


> Echo if you are nasty!



According to some, I am!


----------



## Luissa

Echo Zulu said:


> According to some, I am!



Sorry I love old Janet!


----------



## RipIsSmokin

Hi MrsDaze - well at least I have my old SN back. Glad to see you aboard. We're thinking of relocating here soon and just get rid of AO Hell. OK now how do I put in a picture? Glad to see they have graphics here as well.


----------



## SturangeDaze

RipIsSmokin said:


> Hi MrsDaze - well at least I have my old SN back. Glad to see you aboard. We're thinking of relocating here soon and just get rid of AO Hell. OK now how do I put in a picture? Glad to see they have graphics here as well.




Happy to see you and the Immy Board.  I'll be reading as usual.  This is a great board, nice people and Great info.  It's Monitored as well, which will be welcome, as well as an area for those who want to 'flame'.  As far as posting pix, etc, you'll figure it all out as you go.  Take your time, it's an amazing board!


----------



## RipIsSmokin

SturangeDaze said:


> Happy to see you and the Immy Board.  I'll be reading as usual.  This is a great board, nice people and Great info.  It's Monitored as well, which will be welcome, as well as an area for those who want to 'flame'.  As far as posting pix, etc, you'll figure it all out as you go.  Take your time, it's an amazing board!



Yup Yup (graphic didn't post)


----------



## Grismonda

SturangeDaze said:


> Happy to see you and the Immy Board.  I'll be reading as usual.  This is a great board, nice people and Great info.  It's Monitored as well, which will be welcome, as well as an area for those who want to 'flame'.  As far as posting pix, etc, you'll figure it all out as you go.  Take your time, it's an amazing board!




WOW! Even the Immy Hate Board posters are here.  Who would have thought?  Did you know the 2008 aol Election board was closed down today?


----------



## Grismonda

RipIsSmokin said:


> Yup Yup (graphic didn't post)



Hi Rip, it's good ole me, Choco!  Welcome...I love this board.  I have been away for a few weeks...but here I am again.  I'll be razing you!


----------



## amrchaos

Hey--if you guys exchange recipes, send some to me!!  Seriously!

I am a lonely Bachelor that is trying to teach himself how to cook--and I still have problems with both peas and Beans!!

I would take any recipe--I find it is much cheaper to make it one self and I do have some cook books(all though the most important one I have is about sauces and the strangest is about tofu)

Just keep me in mind will ya--
Signed
Single amrchaos dying from his bad cooking


----------



## Grismonda

Hi SturangeDaze and friends, just saying hi...and I am now just figuring out how many of the features on this site work.  I have been battling a few ol' familiars from the Immy Hate Board...lol!  Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## FarmGal

Grismonda said:


> Hi SturangeDaze and friends, just saying hi...and I am now just figuring out how many of the features on this site work.  I have been battling a few ol' familiars from the Immy Hate Board...lol!  Hope to see you again soon.




Hello Grismonda and everyone.    Haven't touched base in a little while.  We've been busy with the Obama phone banks and have two more days of phoning time then it'll be resting time for sure.


----------



## NalaPennyChatte

SturangeDaze said:


> Thanks, Choco!  Hello everyone.


Hi, Sturange!


----------



## NalaPennyChatte

Lsvllwilliams said:


> Hi Strurange, I see you are here too


Hi, Lsvll!


----------



## NalaPennyChatte

Hey, farmgal!


----------



## NalaPennyChatte

SturangeDaze said:


> I have a wand as well, at least I did in my former home.  Hmmmm, lemme see if I packed it...


If you can't find your wand, I'm sure Babs will lend you her torch.


----------



## Againsheila

Interesting isn't it, that choco makes up so many names to bad rep us.  I object, I've received bad reps under two different names by the same poster.  Good think I've been making other posts and people here seem to like me, it's just choco and her alternate versions that are bad rep me repeatedly.  

I thought Gunny said you weren't allowed to use more than one name here?


----------



## SturangeDaze

Againsheila said:


> Interesting isn't it, that choco makes up so many names to bad rep us.  I object, I've received bad reps under two different names by the same poster.  Good think I've been making other posts and people here seem to like me, it's just choco and her alternate versions that are bad rep me repeatedly.
> 
> I thought Gunny said you weren't allowed to use more than one name here?




Gunny did say that there was no way anyone could use more than one name, Sheila.
Choco is Grismonda.  Nala is from the War board and isn't Choco.  I know Nala.


----------



## SturangeDaze

NalaPennyChatte said:


> Hi, Sturange!




Helloooooooo Nala!


----------



## Againsheila

SturangeDaze said:


> Gunny did say that there was no way anyone could use more than one name, Sheila.
> Choco is Grismonda.  Nala is from the War board and isn't Choco.  I know Nala.



Well, then I apologize to Nala, but I still want to know why she bad repped me.  No comment, just the bad rep.  And when I asked her why, looks like she was visited by Grismonda.  No answer of course.  

I have learned that when you bad rep someone here, it's considered good manners to at least tell them why.


----------



## SturangeDaze

Againsheila said:


> Well, then I apologize to Nala, but I still want to know why she bad repped me.  No comment, just the bad rep.  And when I asked her why, looks like she was visited by Grismonda.  No answer of course.
> 
> I have learned that when you bad rep someone here, it's considered good manners to at least tell them why.




Sorry you got a bad rep.  I never did like the 'thumbs' down thing.  The 1st time I green reped a poster here, I negated to leave a comment, which was bad form. I apologized, commented and since then, when I green rep, I include a comment.
Mostly, I read here. So much info.


----------



## Dis

Againsheila said:


> Well, then I apologize to Nala, but I still want to know why she bad repped me.  No comment, just the bad rep.  And when I asked her why, looks like she was visited by Grismonda.  No answer of course.
> 
> I have learned that when you bad rep someone here, it's considered good manners to at least tell them why.



Once again... It's not "bad rep" unless it's *Red, and there's a comment.*.

If it's gray rep, and there's no comment, it simply positive rep, but the giver doesn't have enough points themselves to give you any.

I'm sure there's a way for this to make more sense, but I've had 1/4 cup of coffee, so leave me be. 

Maybe I'll sticky something later.


----------



## Againsheila

Dis said:


> Once again... It's not "bad rep" unless it's *Red, and there's a comment.*.
> 
> If it's gray rep, and there's no comment, it simply positive rep, but the giver doesn't have enough points themselves to give you any.
> 
> I'm sure there's a way for this to make more sense, but I've had 1/4 cup of coffee, so leave me be.
> 
> Maybe I'll sticky something later.



I haven't even made the coffee yet, lol.  Thanks for the info, I guess I'll figure things out eventually.  I apologize to anyone I offended for my ignorance.


----------



## Dis

Againsheila said:


> I haven't even made the coffee yet, lol.  Thanks for the info, I guess I'll figure things out eventually.  I apologize to anyone I offended for my ignorance.



Just remember that negative reps *require* that some form of text be left..

Anything else, you can assume is positive.  Easiest way I can think of to explain it.


----------



## Grismonda

NalaPennyChatte said:


> Hi, Sturange!



Hey Nala, welcome, nice to see you and I look forward to being with everyone from the War board.  

LOL!  I guess AgainSheila, one of my Immy nemesis mistaken you for me.  Well, for myself that is a compliment. 

Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Grismonda

SturangeDaze said:


> Gunny did say that there was no way anyone could use more than one name, Sheila.
> Choco is Grismonda.  Nala is from the War board and isn't Choco.  I know Nala.



Good Grief!  Can you believe that?  I take that as only a fine compliment to be mistaken for Nala...but no, me is me - Chocolate from the War board...and an occasional pest on the Immy board.   

I haven't had this much attention since Dgirl thought I was MsAlgodon


----------



## NalaPennyChatte

Dis said:


> Once again... It's not "bad rep" unless it's *Red, and there's a comment.*.
> 
> If it's gray rep, and there's no comment, it simply positive rep, but the giver doesn't have enough points themselves to give you any.
> 
> I'm sure there's a way for this to make more sense, but I've had 1/4 cup of coffee, so leave me be.
> 
> Maybe I'll sticky something later.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## NalaPennyChatte

Grismonda said:


> Hey Nala, welcome, nice to see you and I look forward to being with everyone from the War board.
> 
> LOL!  I guess AgainSheila, one of my Immy nemesis mistaken you for me.  Well, for myself that is a compliment.
> 
> Hope to see you soon!


Hi, Choco.


----------



## robinsspace

Hi to Sturange.......

I guess my name is as close to the old one, so that you know who I am.  Took me some time to find you and all the old AOL people, but I've been very busy....my son needs all the help he can get, as we have had to lay off a few of our people, as most businesses have, I guess.  Makes it hard on our people, as well as on us.

Is robo really here?  Heavens!  Now I'm not sure what one does, but I shall look around and hope to figure it out.


----------



## Judy

Hi! My name is Judy.  I was JRSN234 from the old NY Times Message Board.  Is anyone here from that board?  I hope that this forum provides an opportunity to discuss...with a minimum of the immature behavior that I noticed from the AOL boards.

I believe that there is a benefit to discussion.  Hearing alternative points of view is important.  People don't have to always agree to learn from each other.


----------



## random3434

Judy said:


> Hi! My name is Judy.  I was JRSN234 from the old NY Times Message Board.  Is anyone here from that board?  I hope that this forum provides an opportunity to discuss..._with a minimum of the immature behavior _that I noticed from the AOL boards.
> 
> I believe that there is a benefit to discussion.  Hearing alternative points of view is important.  People don't have to always agree to learn from each other.





God Love ya Judy! 


Welcome!


----------



## InrXeyelArkvst

SturangeDaze said:


> Thanks, Choco! Hello everyone.


Hey there, fellow DP.








​


----------



## SturangeDaze

Welcome to you as well, DP, lol.  I missed your graphics, your wit, your information.


----------



## SturangeDaze

robinsspace said:


> Hi to Sturange.......
> 
> I guess my name is as close to the old one, so that you know who I am.  Took me some time to find you and all the old AOL people, but I've been very busy....my son needs all the help he can get, as we have had to lay off a few of our people, as most businesses have, I guess.  Makes it hard on our people, as well as on us.
> 
> Is robo really here?  Heavens!  Now I'm not sure what one does, but I shall look around and hope to figure it out.




 Welcome to You, Robin. Take your time and read, read read. It's basically simple. Do your best to stay on thread topic, and you should do just fine.

Yes, BoBo was here when we first joined last year. I haven't seen nor looked here for him since.


----------



## Grismonda

I hope Elfy and Elcymoo as well as nat have joined or will join!  Hi everyone....Choco here!


----------

